# Bearded Dragons and Blue Tongues - Caged together?



## Ttwisted (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a 2 year old male Bearded Dragon and am looking at getting a pre-loved 2 year old female bluey. The bearded dragon (Honey) is lovely, tame, likes human contact and wandering around outside his cage under supervision. He has a lovely temprement. The people who currently owns the bluey says she is also very tame, and was hand raised just like Honey. 

I am getting a 4ft tank with the bluey, currently keeping Honey in an 80 Lx45 Hx50 D (I think!) tank. Are these two breeds of lizards usually okay with each other? Of course I will keep both separate until I know but I was wondering if they get along, and if so what is a good way to introduce them to each other? 

Thanks so much. Here is a picture of Honey btw. He is beautifully coloured


----------



## kr0nick (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey mate I have an adult bluey and a juvenile beardie together in a flexairium and they have never been a problem but I think my beardie has taken the head role as everytime I take him out the bluey appears from under the newspaper substrate


----------



## snakeynewbie (Oct 4, 2011)

We keep them together at the wildlife park I work at, they get along fine there. Just introduce them slowly and keep an eye on how they are together


----------



## jinjajoe (Oct 4, 2011)

As long as the Beardy has his own climbing space that the Bluey cannot climb & the Bluey has a good hide then it could work.... but they may fight also.... you will have to be prepared to house separately just in case.....


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Oct 5, 2011)

I noticed that at Melbourne zoo, they keep Ackies with Blue Tongues. The way they coexist peacefully will rely heavily on the size of the enclosure and how it is setup. I reckon the comments above with providing some climbing for the beardie would be good.

BTW, love the beardy. Looks really happy


----------



## snakeynewbie (Oct 5, 2011)

We also have green tree frogs in with them as well, that always surprised me but they seem very happy in there 

It's inspired me to think outside the box a little when I make my outdoor enclosures that's for sure.


----------

